# New Sgs2, Not Yet Activated.



## adobian (Oct 24, 2011)

Got it for 1 penny from Amazon wireless. Should I root this before activating it?


----------



## loughary (Oct 14, 2011)

It doesn't really matter...I activated mine first then rooted it.


----------



## adobian (Oct 24, 2011)

Are you happy so far?

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## loughary (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes...after playing with multiple custom roms...I'm using UnNamed now which is based on the stock Samsung rom but with a lot of tweaks. You can find it over at XDA forums.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1299474


----------

